# Bad news



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Well......I had suspected as much, but hoped for the contrary......

Both of the new eggs that ma and pa had been sitting on under the couch are cracked and no longer being sat upon. It is extremely cramped under there. It's been at least a few days now, so as I can see from other posts, the chance of the babies surviving is pretty much non-existent. When I kept checking on them, I saw one egg was far away. I pushed it back to the adult hoping he/she would take it back. It was just today that I saw the side of it that has a hole in it, and that the other egg had been behind, rather than under the parent.

An adult is still nesting there at all times, with the eggs away from him/her.

Any suggestions on my best course of action at this point? In order to get to the nest, the entire couch has to be lifted up and moved, and I fear that may be fairly traumatic?

ps-Today is the day I shall set out a bath for Leo and Lulu......I'll let you know what transpires.

La


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If the eggs haven't been sat on for a few days, then if there were babies, I expect they have perished now. 
I guess my suggestion would be to just leave them and wait for the parents to leave, then collect and clean up everything.They won't sit on the eggs much past whatever the hatch date was. Maybe two days, if that.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Gosh, that's sad. But thank you.


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

STILL A BIT OF HOPE?........ I just saw......one of the parents (pretty sure it's the dad, the bigger one) still sits on the eggs. It's the other who pushes them aside....so they ARE being sat on half the time. AND it's very warm here, and probably even more so under the couch.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

As long as you don't know for SURE there's NO HOPE, then there's always hope............just have to wait and see.........got my fingers crossed!


----------

